# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Tanska: Railion Denmark kriisiytti tavaraliikenteen

## JE

Tanskan valtionrautateiden DSB:n entinen tavaraliikennepuoli, nykyinen Railion Denmark A/S, suunnittelee lakkauttavansa kaiken toimintansa kokojunakuljetuksia ja ulkomaanliikennettä lukuun ottamatta. Railion Denmark AS on Saksan valtiollisen DB-konsernin tytäryhtiö, ja sen ostoa konserniin pidettiin alkujaan lähtölaukauksena DB:n laajemmallekin ekspansiolle pohjoismaihin. Tavaraliikenteen vapautumisen kilpailulle oli tarkoitus avata DB-konsernille uusia mahdollisuuksia, mutta taloudelliset realiteetit tulivat vastaan.

Keskeinen ongelma Railionin kannalta lienee ollut monen radan melko hajanaiset tavaravirrat. DSB:n kauteen verrattuna osansa ongelmasta lienee muodostanut myös synergiaetujen menetys: tavaraliikenne tarvitsi syrjäisimmillekin radoille oman vetokaluston. Tapahtuvat muutokset tulevat mitä ilmeisimmin aiheuttamaan Railionin kaluston myyntiö tai siirtymistä Tanskasta pois. Tanskassa ei toimi yhtäkään toista tavaraliikenneyhtiötä, jolla olisi riittävästi investointikykyä ottaa Railionin hoitama liikenne vastuulle, joten rautateiden tavaraliikenne tulee kärsimään monessa suhteessa vakavan kolauksen. Kokojunien ja ulkomaanliikenteen ohella toimintaa jäänee muutamalle pienikokoiselle yksityiselle yhtiölle.

Vaikka Railionin ongelmille ei Ruotsista löydy vastinetta, sielläkin monet pienemmät toimijat ovat ajautuneet konkurssiin tai kohdanneet muita vaikeuksia. Norjan valtionrautateiden NSB:n entinen tavarapuoli, nykyisin osittain ruotsalaisten omistama Cargo Net AS puolestaan politiikallaan lopetti käytännössä kaiken rautateiden tavarakuljetuksen Norjasta kokojunia ja konttikuljetuksia lukuun ottamatta. Suomessa lieneekin parasta huolehtia siitä, että tavaraliikenteen toimijoilla, niin suurilla kuin pienilläkin, on vuoden 2007 jälkeisessä tilanteessa riittävät edellytykset toimia kestävällä pohjalla.

Railion Denmarkin tiedote muutoksista (tanskaksi)
Railion Denmark (tanskaksi)
Deutsche Bahn AG (saksaksi)

Edit: otsikkoa selkeytetty

----------


## Antero Alku

Onpas huonoja uutisia, etenkin vapaan rautatieliikenteen kannattajalle. Kuvaus myötäilee sitä, mitä VR Oy on arvioinut ja mikä on ollut VR Oy:n strategia: kokojunat kiinnostavat, muulla rahdilla ei ole väliä.

Huolestuttavaa on myös siinä, että DB on vahvasti tulossa Suomeenkin. Mutta tuskin VR Cargon ostajana, vaan kilpailijana. Ja siinä on merkittävä ero. Tanskassa ja Norjassa näyttää olevan niin, että entinen monopoli on päätynyt uudelle omistajalle, jolla ei ole kiinnostusta kuin parhaaseen businekseen, siis "kerman kuorintaan".

Yleisin talouskäsittein sanottuna Tanskan ongelma on vääristyneessä markkinatilanteessa. Se on vääristynyt siten, että tarjonta on keskittynyt yhteen suureen toimijaan. Vaikka sillä ei ole muodollista monopolia, sillä on määräävä markkina-asema, joka on hyvin lähellä tai käytännössä täysin monopoli. Monopoli mikä monopoli, sellainen ei toimi.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Keskeinen ongelma Railionin kannalta lienee ollut monen radan melko hajanaiset tavaravirrat. DSB:n kauteen verrattuna osansa ongelmasta lienee muodostanut myös synergiaetujen menetys: tavaraliikenne tarvitsi syrjäisimmillekin radoille oman vetokaluston. Tapahtuvat muutokset tulevat mitä ilmeisimmin aiheuttamaan Railionin kaluston myyntiö tai siirtymistä Tanskasta pois. Tanskassa ei toimi yhtäkään toista tavaraliikenneyhtiötä, jolla olisi riittävästi investointikykyä ottaa Railionin hoitama liikenne vastuulle, joten rautateiden tavaraliikenne tulee kärsimään monessa suhteessa vakavan kolauksen. Kokojunien ja ulkomaanliikenteen ohella toimintaa jäänee muutamalle pienikokoiselle yksityiselle yhtiölle.


Tanskan ongelma on maantieteessä. Etäisyydet ovat lyhyet ja teollisuus ei ole raaka-aineintensiivistä, joten maan sisäiset kuljetukset ovat jo vuosikymmeniä sitten siirtyneet kumipyörille. 

Kansainvälisellä rautatietavaraliikenteellä, nimenomaan Ruotsin+Norjan(+Suomen+Venäjän) ja Keski-Euroopan välillä taas voisi olla kasvupotentiaalia. 

t. Rainer

----------


## JE

> Yleisin talouskäsittein sanottuna Tanskan ongelma on vääristyneessä markkinatilanteessa. Se on vääristynyt siten, että tarjonta on keskittynyt yhteen suureen toimijaan. Vaikka sillä ei ole muodollista monopolia, sillä on määräävä markkina-asema, joka on hyvin lähellä tai käytännössä täysin monopoli. Monopoli mikä monopoli, sellainen ei toimi.


Tuossa se ongelma todella on. Rautatieliikenteeseen on vaikea saada tilannetta, jossa tasavahvoja toimijoita olisi useita. Edes Isossa-Britanniassa, jossa yksityiset firmat ottivat täysin vastuulleen rautatieliikenteen, näin ei käynyt, vaan EWS (English Welsh & Scottish) -yhtiö on muodostunut ylivoimaiseksi markkinajohtajaksi.

Ehkä VR:lle vastapainoa toivoville tahoille paras ratkaisu olisi kuitenkin voimien yhdistäminen. Se voi olla vaikeaa, koska jos esimerkiksi metsäteollisuudella on intressiä tulla alalle, yhteisestä kilpailijasta (VR) huolimatta he ovat silti kilpailijoita toisiaan vastaan päätoimialallaan. Eli vaikka UPM Kymmenen ja Stora Enson yhteisyritys (esimerkiksi) voisikin olla tervetullut, epäilen riittäisikö tahto. Joka tapauksessa Railion Denmarkilla on ollut monta pientä firmaa markkinoilla seuranaan, eikä niistä ole ollut vakavaksi vastukseksi edes firman itsensä ollessa romahduspisteessä. Jos pienten toimijoiden sijaan olisi ollut yksi kilpaileva vaihtoehto, nyt tilanne ei olisi yhtä onneton.




> Tanskan ongelma on maantieteessä. Etäisyydet ovat lyhyet ja teollisuus ei ole raaka-aineintensiivistä, joten maan sisäiset kuljetukset ovat jo vuosikymmeniä sitten siirtyneet kumipyörille.


Tuossa on paljon perää, Tanskaa on vaikea verrata suoraan Suomeen tai Ruotsiin. Poikkeustapauksena en Tanskaa silti pitäisi, nimittäin myös monissa muissa Keski-Euroopan maissa tilannetta leimaavat samat tunnusmerkit: usein lyhyet matkat ja raaka-ainekuljetusten suhteessa vähäinen merkitys.

----------

